# plus de ubuntu au démarrage



## maximilien44 (26 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un vieux macbook pro avec un dual boot, mais depuis cet été je n'arrive plus à y accéder au démarrage avec la touche alt, et qd je vais dans les options de démarrage du mac, je ne le vois plus non plus.
Si vous aviez des idées pour le retrouver.

maximilien


----------



## radioman (26 Août 2020)

tu peux éventuellement tester ReFind (le successeur de ReFit) le gestionnaire de Boot Mac


----------



## maximilien44 (26 Août 2020)

Ha oui, je l'avais oublié celui-la.
je vais essayer même si je l’apprécie pas trop (pas terrible les gros icons )
merci radio man


----------



## radioman (26 Août 2020)

c'est vrai que visuellement c'est très moche …


----------



## Invité (27 Août 2020)

Très efficace quand même !


----------



## maximilien44 (28 Septembre 2020)

Rebonjour à tous,
et bien refind ne fonctionne pas non plus, j'ai essayer boot manager ne redémarre pas non plus sur la partition linux.
j'ai essayé de trouver des solutions avec ce thread : https://forums.macg.co/threads/disparition-de-refind-au-demarrage.1299546/
mais ça ne marche pas il me dit que mon disk efi est "damage".
je vous mets le diskutil 


```
MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS MACINDOC                749.2 GB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MACINTOSH               148.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:           Linux Filesystem                         77.0 GB    disk1s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         24.3 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MACINTOSH              +148.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2
                                 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D
                                 Unencrypted
```

si vous aviez une petite idée
maximilien


----------



## radioman (28 Septembre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> si vous aviez une petite idée
> maximilien


là, c'est *Macomaniac* qu'il faut appeler à la rescousse …


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour *maximilien*

Ma rescousse risque de s'avérer aussi mince que ma connaissance de Linux (laquelle est nulle).

- je vois que tu as 2 partitions appairées : une partition *disk1s4* dédiée au Système et une partition *disk1s5* dédiée au *swap*. Aucun volume ne se trouve affiché sur la partition du Système : je ne sais pas si c'est la règle ou non avec Linux sur Mac.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk1s4
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition

Poste le retour.


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

merci Macomaniac, a vrai dire tout fonctionnait bien et du jour au lendemain plus de possibilité d'accéder au linux, même dans le gestionnaire de démarrage je ne vois plus le linux.


```
MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MACINTOSH               148.8 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:           Linux Filesystem                         77.0 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Linux Swap                         24.3 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS MACINDOC                749.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MACINTOSH              +148.4 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil info disk1s4
Could not find disk: disk1s4
MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$
```


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

bah c'est marrant mon disk0 est redevenu celui du systeme
ta commande avec modification


```
MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil info disk0s4
   Device Identifier:        disk0s4
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s4
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Not applicable (no file system)
   Mounted:                  Not applicable (no file system)
   File System:              None

   Partition Type:           Linux Filesystem
   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Disk / Partition UUID:    724B17B5-5C4D-4DEF-B887-0504429EA9E3
   Partition Offset:         149658009600 Bytes (292300800 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                77.0 GB (76999032832 Bytes) (exactly 150388736 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (no file system)

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```

c'est matin j'ai fait le commande diskutil mount disk1s1 ; ls/Volumes/EFI
mais hier cela ne marchait pas  car le ls était suivi d'un espace avant le/

maximilien


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

Aucun système de fichiers (formateur d'un volume) n'est trouvé dans la partition > qui n'a que le type "*Linux Filestem*". Comme si la partition n'était plus actuellement formatée par un système de fichiers Linux.

- il n'est pas arrivé d'incident (coupure de courant ou autre) => qui aurait détruit le système de fichiers Linux de la partition ?​


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

Houla, je ne sais plus trop, mais c'est possible, je laisse souvent cet ordi fermé en veille, et je n'y retouche pas pendant un certain temps.
Cela implique une réinstallation d'ubuntu?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

J'ai l'impression que tu es bon pour réinstaller Linux. 

- car une partition en soi est un conteneur de blocs bruts > et c'est l'inscription d'un système de fichiers sur les blocs de tête de la partition qui en assure le formatage = la formation d'un volume sur la partition. Or le tableau d'informations sur la partition déclare :​
```
Volume Name:              Not applicable (no file system)
Mounted:                  Not applicable (no file system)
File System:              None
```


qui se résume à : absence de système de fichiers => absence de volume d'un nom donné > et donc de possibilité de monter ledit volume (= de créer un point d'accès à ses fichiers).


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

Merci de ses explications Macomaniac, elles sont tjr utiles.
Bonne journée Maximilien


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

rebonjour , j'ai effacer mes deux partitions linux, mais je ne retrouve plus l'espace libre?

`MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1


   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MACINTOSH               148.8 GB   disk0s2


   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3





/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1


   1:                  Apple_HFS MACINDOC                749.2 GB   disk1s1


   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s2





/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:                  Apple_HFS MACINTOSH              +148.4 GB   disk2


                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2


                                 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D


                                 Unencrypted

et c'est normal la présence du disk2 ?`


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

ouppss


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre à la partition *CoreStorage* et au volume logique *MACINTOSH* exporté

Poste le retour (dans un Bloc de code > pas dans une option >_ Code).

----------

Note : le *disk2* est un espace-disque virtuel exporté depuis la partition primaire *CoreStorage*. Un *Logical Volume* formaté par le volume standard *MACINTOSH*.


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

et voila :


```
MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume MACINTOSH appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 148 798 271 488 to 250 140 434 432 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250 140 434 432 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 769 144 320 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MACINTOSH               250.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS MACINDOC                749.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MACINTOSH              +249.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 5D581A5E-8F9F-4096-9B5C-ADA92C9EF32D
                                 Unencrypted

MBP-xoom:~ maximilien$
```


----------



## maximilien44 (29 Septembre 2020)

maximilien44 a dit:


> et voila :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
merci macomaniac, c'est tout propre


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------

